# Quelle imprimante A3+ ? HP, Epson ou Canon ?



## fredfish (17 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais faire l'acquisition d'une tr&#232;s bonne imprimante photo de qualit&#233; "*professionnelle*" en format A3+.

Y a t'il d&#233;j&#224; un topic sur ce sujet ?
Si non n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; me donner des infos.

D'avance merci,
Fr&#233;d&#233;ric.


----------



## illicoo (30 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, 

je suis devant la même question ?
Je cherche une A3 ou A3+ qualité photo,
et il n'y a pas beaucoup de choix ?
peut être Epson 1400 ?

Quelqu'un a des pistes ???

Merci


----------



## agence-eau (3 Juillet 2007)

Même question pour moi...
Quelqu'un peut-il nous donner son avis sur son *imrimante A3 *?
Graphiste, je voudrais une A3+ de qualité et la partager entre 2 mac.
Epson 1400 ou 1800 ou autre ? merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## tivinz (3 Juillet 2007)

Le r&#233;ponse photo de ce mois ci effectue un comparatif entre plusieurs imprimantes. &#233;videmment, c'est plus un comparatif orient&#233; photo...

Sinon, il y a ce tr&#232;s bon site (en anglais) qui propose des tests :
http://www.photo-i.co.uk

Pour ton choix, tout d&#233;pend de ce que tu veux demander &#224; ton imprimante, et aussi bien entendu du nombre d'impressions que tu souhaites r&#233;aliser : certaines A2+, m&#234;me si deux fois plus ch&#232;res &#224; l'achat, proposent un co&#251;t &#224; la page plus que deux fois inf&#233;rieur (taille des cartouches notamment) il faut donc jouer de la calculette...


----------



## agence-eau (3 Juillet 2007)

merci pour ta réponse pertinente fredfish


----------



## Coltrane (3 Juillet 2007)

J'ai une Epson R2400 qui me satisfait pleinement. Le rendu est parfait sur des papiers de qualit&#233; avec les encres Epson. Elle g&#233;re tr&#232;s bien les noirs, il n'y a ni m&#233;tam&#233;risme, ni bronzing, mais le petit d&#233;faut est qu'il faille changer de cartouche pour le noir mat; ce qui enclenche un nettoyage des t&#234;tes. J'en ai une utilit&#233; "loisir" et je suis parfois plus d'un mois s'en m'en servir, ce qui ne bouche pas les buses. Epson sur ce point &#224; fait un gros progr&#232;s. Elle n'est pas donn&#233;e, les consommables non plus, mais la qualit&#233; est au rendez-vous. Les photos tiennent l'expositions sans perdre leurs couleurs et leur &#233;clat.
Un avantage qui n'est pas souvent annonc&#233; est qu'&#233;tant un mod&#232;le de r&#233;f&#233;rence, les fabricants de papiers donnent des profiles colorim&#233;triques avec leurs papiers, ce qu'ils ne font pas forc&#233;ment avec les autres.
Par contre, elle date un peu, et certainement Epson &#224; pr&#233;vu un nouveau mod&#232;le.
J'ai la mienne depuis deux ans au moins, mais j'avoue que si je devais choisir aujourd'hui, je serais embarrass&#233;.
Je prendrais certainement une A2 3800 qui a les m&#234;mes qualit&#233;s mais avec des cartouches de 80ml dont le co&#251;t de revient est bien moins cher.


----------



## tivinz (6 Juillet 2007)

Je pensais exactement au couple 3800 - 2400 dans mon post plus haut 

Par contre je nuancerai les impressions de Coltrane : la 2400, sur papier brillant, on voit du bronzing. Pour faire uniquement de la couleur, il vaut mieux pr&#233;f&#233;rer la 1800 qui poss&#232;de une cartouche de gloss pour uniformiser le rendu sur papier brillant.

Pur r&#233;sumer : 1800 => couleur et 2400 => noir et blanc. (attention je ne dis pas que la 2400 est mauvaise en couleur, elle donne quand m&#234;me d'excellents r&#233;sultats)


----------



## Coltrane (9 Juillet 2007)

tivinz a dit:


> Je pensais exactement au couple 3800 - 2400 dans mon post plus haut
> 
> Par contre je nuancerai les impressions de Coltrane : la 2400, sur papier brillant, on voit du bronzing. Pour faire uniquement de la couleur, il vaut mieux préférer la 1800 qui possède une cartouche de gloss pour uniformiser le rendu sur papier brillant.
> 
> Pur résumer : 1800 => couleur et 2400 => noir et blanc. (attention je ne dis pas que la 2400 est mauvaise en couleur, elle donne quand même d'excellents résultats)



Je persiste; en utilisant les encres Epson et du papier de bonne qualité, (Ilford gloss par exemple) avec les bons profiles, il n'y a pas d' effet bronzing.


----------

